# iPhone must-have Apps....



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

As per the title, and as a bit of an extension from the 3rd Party Mac Apps (hopefully this'll get stickied too!), what's the must-have Apps on your iPhone, sporting OS 3.0 now?

Just done the jailbreak and unlock on my original 2G iPhone, and downloaded a few free Apps from the App Store, but what others (paid for and free) do you recommend?

So, let's be having your list of Apps that no-one should be without.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Shazam :thumb:


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

F1 Mobile

Sky+


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

only had one a few days but shazam & paper toss are really good & both are free :thumb:


----------



## ianmx5 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Installous*

Ive jailbroken my iPhone 3G 3.0, and installed an app called installous, you can then get most app store apps for absolutely free! It's brilliant!

http://hackulo.us/forums/index.php?showtopic=651


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I jailbroke mine last night. Not had chance to do much apart from put a Windows 7 theme on it


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Facebook, TVGuide, Paypal, Icanhascheezeburger, allowance and speed test.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

idaft


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

ifooty
ebay
facebook
shazam
bubblewrap
paper toss


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Skype - Like MSN Messenger but you get free calls
Shazam - Music track finder
Wimbledon - All live updates
FSream - Streaming Live Radio
RF 09 - Best Football game
Labyrinth 3D - Ballbearing maze game kept the wife quite for an hour ****


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

flight control is well worth the £0.59 especially with the recent update, has to be the most addictive game i've play on the iphone.


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

touchgrind

The best skateboarding game I've played on a handheld device.


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

Motion X GPS - awesome tool, and has a built in compass 

Shazam 

Skype

Facebook

Pocket God 

Sky News 

Sky + 

2XL SX


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Shazam
AroundMe 
Flick Fishing
Lets gofl
Paper Toss


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

WeatherPro
Flight Control
Sky News
Flixster
Labyrinth
Lightsabar


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

iMob, end of story :lol:


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

itn news and poker


----------



## Kerrzinho (Oct 30, 2007)

best apps are:

Flickit
Skype
Tweetdeck
Pro RSS
Locly
FStream
Joost
Last.fm
Shazam


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> iMob, end of story :lol:


Ruddy imob i have no idea whats happening there, managed to shoplift, nick a car and have a fight, i feel like it should be called ichav


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anybody used or looked into taking credit card payments via the iPhone? Saw a few nice business apps.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ruddy imob i have no idea whats happening there, managed to shoplift, nick a car and have a fight, i feel like it should be called ichav


takes a bit of getting use to, but its pretty good 

attack people, steal their money, do missions, earn points and money to level up


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Not just iMob - get on Racing Live too.

My friend ID (or whatever it's called) is;

QQR2VR


----------

